
Buoyant hydraulic energy storage system for high-efficiency Electricity storage - Osiris30
http://www.buoyant-energy.com/english/home.html
======
dest
The principle is interesting! IMHO the GIFs on the home page slightly lack
clarity. They could be slower and the choice of what should be labeled could
be better. In addition, some orders of magnitude of the expected storage
capacity vs size would be insightful.

